# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Apr 7, 2018)

[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]Saturday  JEOPARDY[/FONT]
[/FONT]
   Highlight between the brackets to see the  "question"........ 

 JEOPARDY – U.S. GEOGRAPHY
 1. ($400) - State in which you can find both Sun Valley  & Craters of the Moon National Monument
 [ what is Idaho ?    ]
 2. ($1200) - Collective term for the states between New  England & the Southeast
 [  what are the Mid-Atlantic States  ?    ]
 3. ($2000) - Situated near the site of the 1st atomic  blast, this national monument consists of gypsum dunes
 [ what is White Sands ?    ]

 Double JEOPARDY - MYTHOLOGY
 4.($800) - Ajax & Odysseus contended for his armor  after he was killed in the Trojan War
 [ who is Achilles ?       ]
 5. ($2400) – In Hindu mythology the 3 main deities are  Brahma, Vishnu & this one, called "The Destroyer"
 [ who is Shiva ?     ]
 6. ($4000) - These twin sons were the offspring of Mars,  the god of war, & Rhea Silvia, a vestal virgin
 [ who are Romulus & Remus  ?   ]
 Final JEOPARDY – MUSIC ALBUMS
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
Her 2010 Album,  “Teenage Dream” included the Mega-Hit, “California Girls”... 
 [ who is Katy Perry ?    ]









[/FONT]


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I bet it all...$14,4000 my end score.

Thanks, LT!


----------

